# I was on my way to a Pig Roast when a Fattie Party broke out...QVIEW!!!



## smokey2569 (Jun 14, 2010)

So lets get this started. Attended a family members pig roast, and decided a few fatties were in order. A fellow smoker was the one making the pig, so he made a few as well. I tried my best to take as many photos as possible, however due to the deliciousness of what was being served, and the need for booze to be absorbed, some things are better described in words than photos.

My offerings consisted of the following:

-Buffalo chicken & Gorgonzola crumbles stuffed Jimmy Dean wrapped in a beautiful bacon weave

-Macaroni and Cheese stuffed Jimmy Dean with a bacon weave.

-Chicken Parm stuffed sweet Italian Sausage Calzone Fattie

And for your viewing pleasure, I present the most delicious day I have had in a long long time.

The garlic, dairy and aduelle went into the Mac and Cheese.








Cheese used for everything. Mozzarella, Jack, Cheddar & Gorgonzola.







The M&C all prepared. Crisped up some bacon and used the drippings as the base of the roux. I like the smokiness it adds to the dish. On the side I cooked up some Anduelle Sausage & shallot, and added that to the cheese sauce. Mix of cheddar, jack and mozzarella.







Mac and Cheese ready for rolling.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Buffalo Chicken ready for rolling as well. Buttermilk Battered Fried Chicken with The Original. Gorgonzola and Cheddar Cheeses used.











Chicken Parm ready for rolling. Same Fried Chicken used as above, just tossed with a marinara sauce and mozzarella cheese. Sweet Italian sausage used here.







In the fridge for a bit, and onto the GOSM.







Here we are a few hours in.







3+ hours later and things are all finished.







Chicken Parm gets some additional love by getting wrapped in some dough and baked off for a few minutes.







And now the money shots. 

First we came out with guns blazing, and dropped the Mac & Cheese on everyone.







Next came the Buffalo Chicken. None of the bug spray was used in the devouring of the sausage creature. Nor was Tony Stewart (even though he looks like Fatties are a major part of his diet...)







And for the grand finale, the Chicken Parm Calzon-ie was presented. Needless to say it went over very very well.







Also making appearances, but were slightly camera shy was a few blue cheese fatties, spinach and cheese stuffed, and one of the favorites of the day: A Steak and Cheese fattie. That was one that will be made again.

Oh, did I mention at some point there was a 35lb swine there as well??? He was the guest of honor, but well supported by a fine cast of Fatties.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing, just amazing.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh Qua Tanzian Wan to you my friend...


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2010)

I just finished supper and now I'm hungry. . . How am I gonna explain to Ma Dutch why my face is in the fridge???

Great looking que-view there smokey-pic pics of the guest of honor??


----------



## chefrob (Jun 14, 2010)

smokey2569 said:


> Oh Qua Tanzian Wan to you my friend...


----------



## smokey2569 (Jun 14, 2010)

I will have to get my hands on some from my relative that did the roasting as he has them all throughout the process...

The pig was already cut up by the time we arrived. Apparently some people don't like seeing the whole animal before sticking their face into it.

I call these people "insane".


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

That seems to be a trend around here too.  They used to bring the whole hog already smoked and cut it up MTO.  Now they cut it up and bring it in pans.  It just isn't the same.

I can remember having heads at the end of each buffet table when my college did roasts.  This was with children all around too (it would be for the family weekend).  I doubt they could get away with that anymore.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jun 14, 2010)

All will be saved now that Riley is in the building...

 


chefrob said:


>


----------



## rdknb (Jun 14, 2010)

they look great


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 14, 2010)

*Those look worthy of a 5 pepper rating... *


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

smokey2569 said:


> All will be saved now that Riley is in the building...


Only if you bought a symbol!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey chefrob do you think the sckreed? Will like that


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 14, 2010)

My bad you too smokey.  I'm laughing soooo hard reading that


----------



## chefrob (Jun 14, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> Hey chefrob do you think the sckreed? Will like that


uuuuuuuuuuuuuh look here, they are to be referred to by the Insectillians, not to be confused with uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the Targzissians!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

I feel bad for the poor folks that have no idea what is going on.


----------



## matts (Jun 14, 2010)

oh wow


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 14, 2010)

And things of this nature!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now thats a fattie party I wish I knew where it was. You did a great job on the fatties and I wish I could have seen the Gorgonzola fattie. I love that stuff.


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 14, 2010)

so those bacon mat weaved things are fatties, knew of them but never by that name....very good looking food you had there....after smokin one pulled pork and spare ribs with my smoker and reading what you guys are doing here, i know there are gonna be more stuff hitting my smoker before winter gets here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..............bob

....


----------



## smokey2569 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, they all really did come out good. The gorgonzola was really good, but might have been a little rich for those that don't enjoy a fine stinky cheese.

But all in all it was a good day. My heart is still ticking, so if those didn't stop it, nothing will...


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 16, 2010)

wow they all look amazing.

also thanks for resizing the pictures before you uploaded/linked.  its nice not to have to wait a few minutes for a thread to load with multiple pictures.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jun 16, 2010)

It took a few more minutes to post, but I figured it was better than waiting 15 minutes for the page to open. I know when I click on other threads and the photos take forever that I don't even bother looking at them, and I didn't want my fatties to be disrespected like that...

These fatties were worthy of people looking, so I figured I would shrink them down some!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

wow.

Damn I meant WOW!

Awesome pics thanks for sharing as I sit here ready to bite into my apple, yeah that's what the wife packed me for lunch. I may save it for later and smoke it!!!


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 16, 2010)

Thumbs up. Helluva post


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW!!! i love them! i will be copy catting soon! thanks for the ideas!


----------



## smokenharley (Jun 16, 2010)

They look fantastic - gotta make some of these. Thanks for sharing.


----------

